# need help hooking up toilet and sink



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello guys, not a plumber here but am trying to tackle this small job on my own. Work is slow right now and I have more time than money so I thought I could do this and maybe learn something while I am at it.

I am finishing up the building of a metal building behind my house that we are using to store our trucks and equipment. This is in the country with no inspections to worry about. I want a toilet and sink in there so when the crew is at the shop they are not wanting to use the bathroom in the house. 

Before I poured the slab I hired a plumber to rough in the plumbing for the toilet drain. I did not want to screw this up since it would be hard to redo it once the concrete was poured. 

Right now I have a 4" PVC pipe coming up out of the the slab and 10.5" behind it a 3" PVC pipe for the vent I assume. A 1/2" PEX line for the water also comes in right next to the vent pipe.

I am getting ready to build a small 4x8'x8' room to house the toilet and sink and want to make sure i am on the right track.

Let me know if this is right. 

1) Cut off 4" pipe flush with concrete. Get a flange that fits inside it and glue it in. Use tapcons and secure flange to slab.

2) Build wall with 3" vent pipe centered in wall cavity (will use 2x6's)

3) Rough in the drain pipe for the sink at 20" above floor, with a slight slope and tieng into the 3" vent pipe. 1.5" pipe for this?

4) Rough in the water supply for the sink and toilet (will only have cold water)

5) Can I run the vent pipe up and out of the bathroom and then put one of those magic vents on it? I don't really want to have to cut a hole in the steel building if i dont have to.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not a plumber either but you will have a stinky shed. :blink:


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

davitk said:


> I'm not a plumber either but you will have a stinky shed. :blink:


Why is that?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

bdog1234 said:


> Hello guys, not a plumber here but am trying to tackle this small job on my own. Work is slow right now and I have more time than money so I thought I could do this and maybe learn something while I am at it.
> 
> I am finishing up the building of a metal building behind my house that we are using to store our trucks and equipment. This is in the country with no inspections to worry about. I want a toilet and sink in there so when the crew is at the shop they are not wanting to use the bathroom in the house.
> 
> ...


5) yes you can use an AAV.

No your shed will not stink from the use of the AAV.

Some people call them Studor vents.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought you could only use a AAV if you had at least one vent to atmosphere? So that you dont get a build up of gases in the drains? Or is there no code for this in the US?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I thought you could only use a AAV if you had at least one vent to atmosphere? So that you dont get a build up of gases in the drains? Or is there no code for this in the US?


In my state you can't use them at all.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> In my state you can't use them at all.


 
Whats their reason for that? Seems crazy to me when the rest of the world uses them with zero issues.


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Regarding the AAV / magic / studor vent it sounds like it will work but not code? I guess if I install it and there is a problem it will be on top of a pipe that is sticking out of the top of the bathroom anyway so if need be I could cut it off and run a pipe up and out of the shop.

What about the sink. I plan on putting it close as possible to the toilet. The drain from the sink is going to run into the 3" vent pipe for the toilet. Can I just make this a direct connection with one pipe or do I need to put in a T right where the sink drain enters the wall and run a seperate vent for the sink and tie it into the 3" vent at a higher point?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

bdog1234 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Regarding the AAV / magic / studor vent it sounds like it will work but not code? I guess if I install it and there is a problem it will be on top of a pipe that is sticking out of the top of the bathroom anyway so if need be I could cut it off and run a pipe up and out of the shop.
> 
> What about the sink. I plan on putting it close as possible to the toilet. The drain from the sink is going to run into the 3" vent pipe for the toilet. Can I just make this a direct connection with one pipe or do I need to put in a T right where the sink drain enters the wall and run a seperate vent for the sink and tie it into the 3" vent at a higher point?


You will not need a seperate AAV for the sink.

as far as being up to code, what state are you in?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Whats their reason for that? Seems crazy to me when the rest of the world uses them with zero issues.


Because all things mechanical fail eventually, but a VTR will last for as long as the pipe does, I have tied into vent stacks that were well over a hundred years old.


----------



## jchomes (Mar 3, 2010)

off topic but would any one help cant seem to find out how to make new post or new thread


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

bwalley said:


> You will not need a seperate AAV for the sink.
> 
> as far as being up to code, what state are you in?


 
I am in Texas but I am not really worried about code - just functionality. I am in a rural area with no inspections and it is just going to be a bathroom in a shop.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

jchomes said:


> off topic but would any one help cant seem to find out how to make new post or new thread


:laughing: Three posts in two different threads asking the same question. :laughing:


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

jchomes said:


> off topic but would any one help cant seem to find out how to make new post or new thread


The button is in the same place as the reply button you used to type this except that you must be on the page viewing the list of threads and not viewing a thread.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Because all things mechanical fail eventually, but a VTR will last for as long as the pipe does, I have tied into vent stacks that were well over a hundred years old.


 
They do yes but we would all be out of a job if they didn't. Seems a stupid reason not to allow them though. What don't fail these days! There's as much chance of anything else failing in a house than a AAV. I have never had to replace one. Not even on the really cheap versions that are fitted to traps. Not really very much inside them to fail which is nice. 

But hey we all know some of these codes are pointless and have no real reason to even be a code. Wheres the important codes in plumbing like not allowing a hot water pipe to sit below a cold water pipe on close quarter runs! I asked a inspector about this because i always run hot over cold on long runs. It's code in Europe because of legionnaires. He had never heard of it.


----------



## calhomeremodel (Mar 12, 2010)

If you decided to not vent the sink, use a 2" drain and tie into the 3" with a santee. Like you said, it is in an exterior shop and will not be heavily used.


----------

